
How to Win a Hackathon: Experiences from a Mobile Developer - troydo42
https://medium.com/@lucasfarah/how-to-win-a-hackathon-experiences-from-a-mobile-developer-d26fb3461b5a
======
troydo42
No, but i would use the experience from my hackathon in my own long-term
project. Hackathon is when i try out new things and did a lot of experiments.

------
sharemywin
just curious if any of your hackathon projects have continued after the event?

